# When your friends save your life......



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

well, i have always had the (dis)pleasure of having my bad accidents come in threes, this time was no exception.....

first there was the virgin,ut crash with the broken handlebar that sliced open my chest at the beginning of the month. then the next weekend, i had the monster faceplant that left me with a swollen face and a minor concussion. then, just a couple of days ago, out at the dubbs, something else went wrong. nobody really saw what happened because i was between bowls out at our jumps (and it's easy to go out of sight at our jumps because of their height above ground and the bowls below ground are really dug out also to help maximize the size of the dirt piles.) 
(the rest of the story i was told because i was knocked so hard, i don't remember anything leading up to the crash) i guess i jumped off my bike in midair because something must have gone wrong, because at least Logan watched as i went of the lip and then pushed my bike away. he shouted out "whoohoo!" and then proceeded to go back to the top of the roll in. they turned around at the top and i had still not come out from between the jumps. a few seconds later they decided to come see what was up.....

when they get up to me, i am on the ground unconcious(sp), somehow i had tripped over my bike and fell backward down the landing when this was all going on, and smashed the back of my head into the upcoming face of the next double.(the words of the only real witness; a little kid) i guess i was out for a few minutes before i started going into convulsions for the next 3-4 minutes with my eyes were rolling back in my head and i was choking. jake(roaming oregon) had to call 911 immediately, he even had to leave so he could get signal on his phone. about 25 minutes later, i was eventually medivaced out of there (the helicopter ride for those of you who don't know what that is)

i got the easy part, i don't rememeber anything except for waking up in the hospital about 45 minutes later. it's my friends who have the fvcked up memmories of me, laying there wondering if i was going to die (sorry logan and jake)....

somehow, VERY luckily, i ended up with only a major concussion and a disoriented feeling (that i still have) my helmet split all the way up the back and the inside foam practically exploded. one of the doctors told me i would have most likely died if i weren't wearing a helmet......


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow dude. Thats why you havent been on lately... Serious healing vibes go out to ya man. Cant wait to see ya back up and shredding again... Im sure you will never ride a bike again without a helmet and I hope I for one learn that lesson the easy way...

Will


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

glad you're alright...and very happy to hear you were actually wearing a helmet that day...bet the wifey makes a helmet rule in your house...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

irieness said:


> glad you're alright...and very happy to hear you were actually wearing a helmet that day...bet the wifey makes a helmet rule in your house...


yeah, the helmet is usually a hit or miss thing on weather or not i have it. well, it _used_ to be......


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

so gnarly, i hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

Glad that it wasn't much worse, and I'm glad you were wearing a lid. You'll feel better soon.
Be grateful that your buds didn't panic and knew what to do for you when you needed help.

Here is a pic of the inside of my full face after a crash this Summer. Maybe we can start a club.


----------



## mr plow (Mar 22, 2005)

Damn dude, that was one hard hit to break your helmet like that!!!!   
Good thing you had it on, would suck hardcore to see (or hear) that someone with talent could no longer ride! 
I'm glad to hear that you're ok WCH.  Just make sure you take it easy for a while though, another hit to the head so soon could phuck you up!!

And kids, wear your helmets!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Heavy stuff, glad you are okay and sharing the experience.

Even worse than no helmet is no friends, I'm surprised I've made it this far considering all the crazy solo shtt I've done.

Hopefully the disoriented feeling will pass, I often think that repeated blows (self inflicted of course) to my head for the past 30+ years could be one of the reasons that I am perpetually disoriented...


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i ended up with only a major concussion and a disoriented feeling (that i still have) my helmet split all the way up the back and the inside foam practically exploded. one of the doctors told me i would have most likely died if i weren't wearing a helmet......


Nice synopsis of the whole event. Everything happened so quick it was like it really wasn't happening... The medics were quick. Everyone there was pulling for you. Looking at that helicopter flying away while you were still not even close to coherent had me, Logan, and the others that were there freaked. Calling your wife wasn't exactly the most fun activity either...

It was a big time relief walking out of the ER Sunday night knowing you weren't in a coma, all the scans came through without any problems, you were going to be fine, and that the nurses had asked Jill if it was normal for you to be such a "irritable prick."

It really reminds you that freak accidents happen, and you should always be as prepared as possible.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, I'm so glad you're okay Mike. That's really scary stuff and its nice to see that you chose to wear your helmet that time.  What would we do without you man?!


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Woa... 

So glad you are OK.

My helmet rule is firmly in place, events like this help that!

Stop crashing, I don't want to change my avy yet!


Good luck to ya...

Big Ups Jake and Logan!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

wow...
glad you're O.K. mike, and glad you had your lid on.
thank bob you were wearing your helmet.
hope you feel better sooner than later.


----------



## Porchsong (Apr 28, 2004)

*Wow!*

Glad that you ok. I'm also in the "no more concussion catagory" according to my doctor.

a few winters ago I had a freak crash snowboarding and ended up with a fairly seroius concussion and a mesed up disk. The kind of crash were I didn't know what the F happened, I was pretty screwed up for about two weeks. Long story short, I had some minor disorentation that would re-occur from time to time, so take it easy b/c it might take you longer to recover fully than you think. All in all it took me a few months to fully recover, except for the disk which I can still feel every day.

Glad that your ok. Take it easy for a while, you deserve it.

Porch


----------



## panthro (Feb 1, 2004)

*Glad you are okay!*

Hey man,

Glad to hear you are okay. Hitting the back of your head is the worst. I knocked myself out for 15 minutes snowboarding a couple years back with a similar accident and had splitting pain for over a week every time I would bend down to do anything like tie my shoe or pick something up. I never snowboard or ride without a helmet now, no matter what.

Please take it easy, your doctors probably told you this, but it could be fatal to get another concussion while you are recovering from one that major.


----------



## panthro (Feb 1, 2004)

pdirt said:


> Stop crashing, I don't want to change my avy yet!
> !


Hey Pdirt, what is your avy? It grosses the hell out of me every time I look at it and I'm curious. It looks like lacerations on someone's chest, but how can it look like a face?Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

crazy stuff, good to see you are alright...
Everyone wear a helmet and make sure to have friends.. cell phone is a good idea too..


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Damn it! I hate when Bob is right. 
Now we're never gonna hear the end of it. 

Below are the symptoms of a concussion. No worries man. You already display most of them without hitting your head. 

*Glad you're OK, get well amigo.*

Immediate signs and symptoms of a concussion may include:

* Confusion
* Amnesia
* Headache
* Loss of consciousness
* Ringing in the ears (tinnitus)
* Drowsiness
* Nausea
* Vomiting
* Unequal pupil size
* Convulsions
* Unusual eye movements
* Slurred speech

Delayed signs and symptoms may include:

* Irritability
* Headaches
* Depression
* Sleep disturbances, including insomnia or difficulty waking
* Fatigue
* Poor concentration
* Trouble with memory
* Getting lost or becoming easily confused
* Increased sensitivity to sounds, lights and distractions
* Loss of sense of taste or smell
* Difficulty with gait or in coordinating use of limbs


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Wear'em If you got'em*

I went for an urban ride this weekend with a group of guys I have never ridden with before. All of us were 30 or older except one. He was also the only one of us wearing a helmet or any gear other than gloves. I left mine in the car, after seeing this I won't be doing that again.

Hope you heal soon.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

thanks everyone. i've even left my bike over at my friends house for the time being so i can't be tempted....

i guess i also did a lot of vomiting once i got to the hospital and also had to have a CT scan and some other stuff i was too retarded to remember...

i feel really lucky to come away relatively unscathed....


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

WCH-
Very glad your OK. Also glad it was a Bell that day and not the dickies hat. It would be sh*tty not having your hucktituede on this forum anymore. Heal up fast, bruddah.


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

panthro said:


> Hey Pdirt, what is your avy? It grosses the hell out of me every time I look at it and I'm curious. It looks like lacerations on someone's chest, but how can it look like a face?Thanks.


See line 2 of WCH's original post. Pdirt had some photoshop fun w/ WCH's carnage pics.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

marsb said:


> See line 2 of WCH's original post. Pdirt had some photoshop fun w/ WCH's carnage pics.


I didn't make it... I straight gaffled it up... can't remeber who actually made it..sorry!

But Ya, apperently it's mike's chest and nipples and a gaping chest-vag cavity...


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

That's pretty crazy mike... still though, I can't imagine you with any permanent damage no matter what the injury...in fact I bet this is the first time you had to stop riding because of a crash. Oh well that sucks.

By the way I added up the facts and there's no way you could of survived choking for 25 minutes without someone doing mouth to mouth rescue breathing. 

hahah just kidding.. glad to here you're ok.


----------



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

*We need a WCH new helmet fundraiser!*

I really look up to guys like WCH for constantly going big and providing us with pictures as inspiration. I personally do not know WCH, but would sure miss him on the forum if he did not have a helmet next time he crashed (or had another trilogy...). I would like to start a new helmet fundraiser as a way to show WCH how much we care about him and all of our safety. Everyone knows how expensive ER visits can be and I don't even want to know how much it cost to get air lifted by a helicopter! WCH do you have a paypal account or any way we could donate to get you a new helmet?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Man, I'm glad to hear you're OK and glad to hear you had your lid on. You know I get a little "preachy" about the helmet deal, but dude, I want to keep seeing those pics of you on the jumps and to see that antique Monster T doing its thing. You get well and fire it up for us again soon.


----------



## powderho (Jan 14, 2004)

Damn WCH.....you totally called it that number 3 was going to probably happen soon. A few weeks ago you were all, "ya bad things alway happen in 3 and I've had 2". you got to watch what you're saying. I already had my 3 things earlier this summer. One was KO'n myself at the dirt jumps too. I don't think I went into convulsions, but who knows. I was by myself. Some total strangers found me and took me to the hospital. It was a good time. Check yourself mang. You got to be careful for the next few months.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> one of the doctors told me i would have most likely died if i weren't wearing a helmet......


wow ...and you guys always call me the helmet police...please please wear a helmet


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yeah, the helmet is usually a hit or miss thing on weather or not i have it. well, it _used_ to be......


thank goodness thanks for this post Mike...I hope all can learn from this


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Also on the long term sypmtoms.*



e[I said:


> o]Damn it! I hate when Bob is right.
> Now we're never gonna hear the end of it.
> 
> Below are the symptoms of a concussion. No worries man. You already display most of them without hitting your head.
> ...


Take it from someone whose melon has been thumped by vehicles, motorcycles, and bicycles...each subsequent concussion is easier to come by. And EIO...don't even dare suggest that the thumps on my head brought on Alheimer's or something! I'm just glad that Mike was wearing that lid.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Damn it! I hate when Bob is right.
> Now we're never gonna hear the end of it.


exactly..I will preach till my dieing day about helmets


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Man, glad to hear you pulled through. Seriously. You're going to have to watch out for future concussions once you get a bad one like that. You're lucky as hell your friends were there when you started rebooting. PM your address and I'll hook you up with a new lid.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

Alloy said:


> That's pretty crazy mike... still though, I can't imagine you with any permanent damage no matter what the injury...in fact I bet this is the first time you had to stop riding because of a crash. Oh well that sucks.
> 
> By the way I added up the facts and there's no way you could of survived choking for 25 minutes without someone doing mouth to mouth rescue breathing.
> 
> hahah just kidding.. glad to here you're ok.


Alright... my recount put's it like this...
I checked my watch @ 3:00 (while pushing up the roll-in)
Mike dropped in, and crashed on the second jump.
We sluffed it off waiting for Mike's head to pop up (10 seconds)
Kid looks freaked and is waving us down there.
We run down to him (10 seconds.)
He's having convulsions. Logan and I tried to either get his attention or talk to him. (5 seconds)
We conclude to dial 911. I grab the first cell I see and try to dial from right there but it doesn't work (15 seconds.)
I grab a bike and ride the 1/4 mile to were I could get cell coverage (1 minute.)
I dial and get emergency, and explain the situation (30 seconds.)
911 transfers me to local. I tell them the same story. (30 seconds.)
Kid comes out to me and I ask if Mike is still in convulsions- the kid says yes.
The operator says I was transferred to the wrong department- he was going to transfer me again and give me the local number- the he says forget it- he'll get it taken care of (15 seconds.)
I book back to Mike (1 minute.)
He is no longer having convulsions- but he is not coherent. After about 2 minutes I'm not satisfied with the speed that medics are arriving so I book back to my truck (2 minutes)
I drive to the fire station (2 minutes)
Medics pass me by, so I flip a "U" and get back to the parking area (2 minutes)
I direct the medics to the area (1 minute)
1 guy jogs, the other guy runs. The jogger probably arrive within 2 minutes.
The ambulance takes 4 minutes
The medics spend probably 5 minutes assessing the situation- getting oxygen, and then determining if the copter is needed.
They call in the copter, and it lands 5 minutes later.
They get Mike on the obard and in the copter (5 minutes.)
The copter takes off- then we head back to the cars and try to account what just happened, and call his wife. (10 minutes.)
I check my watch just before we leave for the hospital and it's close to 4:00.
When we are near the hospital we get a call from his wife saying that he has woken up, and seems to be ok. (about 4:30.)

When you put all this togethor it appears he was having convulsions for somewhere between 2 and 4 minutes, and was incoherent for somewhere between 1 hour and 1 hour and 15 minutes. That is along time..

I did not notice if he was breathing during the convulsions- but he was breathing when they stopped.

So Mark- when are we riding...


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Damn mike. Glad you okey dokey. I had something similar happen to me on a vert ramp. I tore some meninges (tissue holding your brain in place) and if you did this, give it a few weeks....not a month necessarily just a few weeks before knocking yourself around again. I felt fine but getting back on moving objects took a while to get the balance back. Just take it easy yo.

In the meantime I've started a donation account at seewch'sjigglebutt.com to get you a unitard and a hardtail xc race bike with some ballet slippers and oakley blades. There's nothing that has removed the danger from bike riding like the average uci or norba xc racing circuit. I think you'll be safe there for a while. Happy resting.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> about 25 minutes later, i was eventually medivaced out of there


I'm glad you're relatively OK!

I really hope you got insurance in the last month or that's gonna be an expensive whirly-bird ride.


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Mike, dude no more crashing in 3's... Good to hear that you're doing better. Bob called me at like 6 saying that you had crashed bad. Hopefully you'll be up and better soon. Good thing you were wearing your helmet. I used to dj sometimes w/o my helmet but now I think I'll always wear it....

Healing vibes to you man


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Same thing happened to Skinny-D this summer at Falls City. He went into convultions for 2 to 4 minutes, was incoherant for, i don't know, a very long time. He was puking and gurgling up blood. When he did wake up finaly, he didn't remember anything from the last week. He didn't know what state we were in, or that we were even on a road trip. When he finaly came to, we told him to quit being a pu$sy, and that we were headed to Canada. He said "fyck yeah", then he shotgunned a Sparks, and we were on our way.

Mikes one of my best homebois, and he knows i'm with him. The moral of mikes story is, if he would have been wearing his Dickies helmet, this would have never happened.  

Now i got to listen to the helmet police for the next year.  

WCH on one of his better days.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

dang meehoe, glad you're ok and going to keep being fine since this was #3

had a similar experience over a rhythm section a few years back, lost my front tooth, major concussion, scabbed head and the works, don't remember sheeuht (mine was sans helmet though), I know how ya feel, and glad you're here telling us about it holmes

get better

Nate


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> I did not notice if he was breathing during the convulsions- but he was breathing when they stopped.
> 
> So Mark- when are we riding...


Haaha

Prolly same thing Mike said to you!

...so, when we riding?

Man, that is a scary story, it's good to have a Roamer around fo sho.


----------



## Evil Con-fecal (Jan 31, 2004)

*Correction*



e[I said:


> o]Damn it! I hate when Bob is right.
> Now we're never gonna hear the end of it.
> 
> Below are the symptoms of a concussion. No worries man. You already display most of them without hitting your head.
> ...


One correction, unequal pupils is a VERY bad sign! It usually means ICP. No, not Insane Clown Posse, IntraCranial Pressure. Most people I've seen with one blown pupil (fully dialated) have died. Pray you never see that in your riding buddy.

WCH get well soon.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Damn it! I hate when Bob is right.
> Now we're never gonna hear the end of it.
> 
> Below are the symptoms of a concussion. No worries man. You already display most of them without hitting your head.
> ...


As you know, these symptoms are caused by having children, as well..


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm glad that you're alright bro. Feel better.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

pdirt said:


> I didn't make it... I straight gaffled it up... can't remeber who actually made it..sorry!
> 
> But Ya, apperently it's mike's chest and nipples and a gaping chest-vag cavity...


Awwwww, forgotten already. 

I guess all that matters is that my art is appreciated.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Damn, I get the heebie jeebies every time I see one of these horrific accident threads, but it definately makes the helmet rule a reality. Get better and get rolling soon. 

BTW, was your jump spot a secret before this all happened? Do you think that your dirt jumps are in danger now that paramedics have made a visit to the them?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Now i got to listen to the helmet police for the next year.
> .


he he he


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> Damn, I get the heebie jeebies every time I see one of these horrific accident threads, but it definately makes the helmet rule a reality. Get better and get rolling soon.
> 
> BTW, was your jump spot a secret before this all happened? Do you think that your dirt jumps are in danger now that paramedics have made a visit to the them?


These particular jumps have been there for quite some time (many years.) In recent months they have drawn attention. they are on private land and the owners put special sign up in an attempt to nullify any liability. As we left the "law" made a firm statement that we were no longer welcome... Since then no-one has sent an e-mail to a special address posted at the site for questions regarding the area, so either the sign is down, people forgot already, or they have been plowed. Regardless of what happens there will either be jumps there that we ride and maintain or the place will turn into an area for drunks, people dumping trash, or other trouble rousers...

If they do go away I have been working on a back-up plan that is completely legit. Currently that plan is looking very positive...

We won't go very long without a place to dj...


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> Alright... my recount put's it like this...
> I checked my watch @ 3:00 (while pushing up the roll-in)
> Mike dropped in, and crashed on the second jump.
> We sluffed it off waiting for Mike's head to pop up (10 seconds)
> ...


That's a pretty crazy story, I guess it must of been pretty serious to call in the helicopter but it sounds like everything worked out... I just hope there was someone there when mike woke up to call him a pvssy.

We should all plan a ride this saturday or sunday... That means you have 3 or 4 days to get your bearings and be back on the bike west coast.

Maybe make a new thread, we will have the WCH physical therapy DH ride.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*What can I say?...*



.downhillfaster. said:


> OMG TNC that might be your first post EVER without "LOL"...a night of firsts....


I like to laugh. And after a couple of shots of tequila, it's a full blown heehaw fest...or is that an LOLfest?


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

good to hear your allright mate.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> Awwwww, forgotten already.
> 
> I guess all that matters is that my art is appreciated.


Huge props... sorry!


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

Hey dude, I'll keep you in mind at the dj's. Hope ya feel better.


----------



## mr plow (Mar 22, 2005)

e[I said:


> o]Below are the symptoms of a concussion. No worries man. You already display most of them without hitting your head.
> Delayed signs and symptoms may include:
> * Irritability
> * Headaches
> ...


I have most of these too, resulted from a nasty motorbike accident some years ago imo. Hit the side of a car at 70km/h or so, my head hit the roofline and i was out for an hour or more. Have many problems with short term memory now more than anything. Although i did use drugs for quite a long time as well so that didn't help either!!


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Frightening story*

By all accounts the kind of event we all dread. Bottom line, you wore your helmet, and had quick thinking buds close by who didn't panic. My best wishes to you for a speedy recovery and kudos to your buds and the paramedics for quick, smart, decisive reactions.

And for those who read this thread and still think they're too cool to need a helmet......

I won't even say it.

Best wishes,

Bob


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

airwreck said:


> Heavy stuff, glad you are okay and sharing the experience.
> 
> Even worse than no helmet is no friends, I'm surprised I've made it this far considering all the crazy solo shtt I've done.
> 
> Hopefully the disoriented feeling will pass, I often think that repeated blows (self inflicted of course) to my head for the past 30+ years could be one of the reasons that I am perpetually disoriented...


...yeah that or #5


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> before i started going into convulsions for the next 3-4 minutes


Last year I had a bad crash and went in to convulsions but wasn't knocked out so it scared the hell out of me. Hope you heal up man, how long before you start riding again?


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Glad to hear you made it ok.*

Thanks to your lid and bros...w/o them who knows what the outcome would be.

Get well soon!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.downhillfaster. said:


> TNC, it can be whatever you want it to be!!  Just trying to lighten it up a little!
> 
> PS - Save a shot for me!


don't worry TNC...he couldn't handle a shot...all he drinks is tall millers


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

I am very very glad you were wearing a helmet. I hope you heal fast, and I hope you have insurance cuz helicopter rides are NOT cheap.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

o crap! get beter soon!


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe what really happened is you got drunk and your "friends" beat you up and then told you that you crashed and smashed your helmet to make it look that way. The helo was just a diversion.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> Maybe what really happened is you got drunk and your "friends" beat you up and then told you that you crashed and smashed your helmet to make it look that way. The helo was just a diversion.


i thought about that, i had been talking a lot of ish earlier in the day.....


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i thought about that, i had been talking a lot of ish earlier in the day.....


HAHAHA.

What would have been really funney is if they told you that you got beat up.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

WCH - I guess I'm late to the party but I'm very, very sorry to hear about your crash but it sounds like everything will be ok. Glad to hear you're ok


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

RobsterCraw said:


> HAHAHA.
> 
> What would have been really funney is if they told you that you got beat up.


oh he passed out one night and we beat his hands on the cement and then the next day told him he beat his friend....so he calls his frind and the friend tells him he is an a$$jack and that he has a black eye....mike was punked big time


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

WCH, I share the sentiments with everyone else; glad to hear that you came our “realitivly unscathed.” Glad to hear that you had the bucket on for that one. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Look forward to seeing more pictures of you when you get all better.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Damn*

I'm glad you're alright. Because eventually I'll make that trip up there for some photos. And I'll need a host 

Guess this gives you some times to practice with your new camera. That's not so bad. It's hard to ride and shoot.

Again - glad you're ok. Everyone needs to remember that this is a dangerous sport. And most accidents seem to happen during what would normally be innocuous places and events. Be careful and don't take your health, skill, and safety for granted.


----------



## Mattr (Mar 1, 2004)

Glad to hear you made it out ok WCH- getting hurt is no fun.

Not to be a downer but...

#1 Reason to wear a lid- WCH

#2 Reason to wear a lid- So your friends dont have to deal with you dying

#3 Reason to wear a lid- So your wife/girlfriend lets you go ride


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

That was really hard to read, must have been hard not ride for a while. Try a fullface and full body armor if you're crashing like that. Is the bike okay?


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> thanks everyone. i've even left my bike over at my friends house for the time being so i can't be tempted....
> 
> i guess i also did a lot of vomiting once i got to the hospital and also had to have a CT scan and some other stuff i was too retarded to remember...
> 
> i feel really lucky to come away relatively unscathed....


Holy sh*t! Guess the old brain buckets are good for something. 
Hope you feel better man, and im glad to here that everyhting is cool.


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Same thing happened to Skinny-D this summer at Falls City. He went into convultions for 2 to 4 minutes, was incoherant for, i don't know, a very long time. He was puking and gurgling up blood. When he did wake up finaly, he didn't remember anything from the last week. He didn't know what state we were in, or that we were even on a road trip. When he finaly came to, we told him to quit being a pu$sy, and that we were headed to Canada. He said "fyck yeah", then he shotgunned a Sparks, and we were on our way.
> Danny want the same at all on the trip and was still feeling the effects after a couple weeks.
> That was some scary sh*t. I thought we were watching him die.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

WCH, how are you doing now?

Back to normal, or still more time required?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> WCH, how are you doing now?
> 
> Back to normal, or still more time required?


he is still taking it easy....no riding at all...just building stuff


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

lots of building for sure on my time off, but i was back in the saddle for the first time just yesterday, testing out the new work. ripping as usual, but trying to remember to keep things in check. thanks for asking.....


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> lots of building for sure on my time off, but i was back in the saddle for the first time just yesterday, testing out the new work. ripping as usual, but trying to remember to keep things in check. thanks for asking.....


checkety check yo self'

but ride foo!


----------



## C_S (Nov 4, 2004)

> lots of building for sure on my time off, but i was back in the saddle for the first time just yesterday, testing out the new work. ripping as usual, but trying to remember to keep things in check. thanks for asking.....


Saturday yo. Bright and early.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

C_S said:


> Saturday yo. Bright and early.


big surf storm supposed to hit friday..if it is still big saturday then I am not in.....but if it is small...then i am all over it


----------



## C_S (Nov 4, 2004)

> big surf storm supposed to hit friday..if it is still big saturday then I am not in.....but if it is small...then i am all over it


have fun, I'll be riding my bike and shooting the freaks.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

C_S said:


> have fun, I'll be riding my bike and shooting the freaks.


what day you coming to town???


----------



## C_S (Nov 4, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> what day you coming to town???


I'm coming down late Friday. Hittin up the W and WCH's new creations Saturday morning.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

C_S said:


> I'm coming down late Friday. Hittin up the W and WCH's new creations Saturday morning.


maybe i will postpone......depends on size


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> maybe i will postpone......depends on size


That's what she said.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

pdirt said:


> That's what she said.


touche'..................


----------



## coldsprings (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, glad to hear your ok. .
Get well soon Mike,


----------

